# Footpatrol



## Ravage (Oct 20, 2007)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z03MrxHodlA"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER ONE-JOIN THE ARMY[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yl6cVNTlA7M"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER TWO-FOB BAYLOUGH[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ry8bXZ9i64Y"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER THREE AND FOUR[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HblwE0Opgfc"]YouTube - FOOT PATROL CHAPTER FIVE[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e38jgVTZNaQ"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER SIX[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aqtaDaI0DFg"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER SEVEN[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRhooLgRg5k"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER EIGHT[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mTNKdiiJ-ik"]YouTube - FOOTPATROL CHAPTER NINE[/ame]


----------



## Spartan (Oct 20, 2007)

I really enjoyed watching those, thanks for the post!


----------



## pardus (Oct 21, 2007)

That was excellent Ravage thanks!


----------

